# Eclipse 3.3.x verweigert plötzlich code completition ?



## PELLE (26. Mrz 2008)

Hallo,

bisher noch nie doch von jetzt auf hier verweigert eclipse code completition. Gebe ich

Thread myThread. ein müsst nach dem "." eine Methodenauswahl erscheinen, tuts aber net... Neustart pc/eclipse brachte nix?


----------



## byte (27. Mrz 2008)

Thread myThread. ?  ???:L 
Was soll er Dir da bitte vorschlagen innerhalb der Deklaration einer Variablen?


----------



## PELLE (27. Mrz 2008)

byto hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Thread myThread. ?  ???:L
> Was soll er Dir da bitte vorschlagen innerhalb der Deklaration einer Variablen?


 das war doch nur ein beispiel net wörtlich nehmen :wink: vorher war myThread mit new erzeugt... egal es geht jetzt urplötzlich wieder, dann wieder nicht und mal gehts wieder sehr merkwürdig...


----------



## byte (27. Mrz 2008)

PELLE hat gesagt.:
			
		

> das war doch nur ein beispiel net wörtlich nehmen :wink:


Aber ein ziemlich schlechtes, weil es in diesem Fall halt kein Code Assist gibt.


----------

